# white tube worm looking things



## dbrookshire (May 4, 2010)

ok so today i noticed these things anchored on some rocks and the glass and very few drift wood but they look like tube worms with about 1cm long tube about about 4 fingers, i dont know what they are or if they are bed or good, any advice and the sooner the better so i can take care of it if its bad thanks


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Sounds like hydra, though we'd really need a photo to confirm. They can become a potential problem, as they can sting fish, like an anemone would. Overfeeding can cause their population to grow or even explode. If you've added any new fish to the tank lately, they could have come in that way.

How many are in the tank? If there are only a few, then you're in luck, you'll be able to get them out moderately easy. Use a siphon and razor blade to get them off the glass (gently scrape it off and suck it up with the siphon). Any that are on rocks and driftwood, take those pieces out and sterilize them.

Good luck, and get us a photo to confirm!


----------

